# 12 stringers



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Lets see em!!! This is mine I got a few months ago. I finally got around to taking pics. But the pics do not do it justice at all.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that a Lasido product ? rosette looks like one of theirs.
John


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes it is, Simon & Patrick.


----------

